# Samsung-B750-how 2 change from 720 to 1080i?



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi, I have the following...
Samsung 46" A750, 
Time-Warner HD/DVR, 
Yamaha receiver RX-V665

When I change to any channel, it mostly displays 1920x1080i up at the top left corner. My brother recently purchased the Samsung 52"B750 HDTV. he tells me that when he changes his channels, it displays only 720p. I was over yesterday and looking through his 'instruction pamphlet, and I could not see it anywhere, how to change to 1080i from 720 on his menu or tools from his remote.

He has Dish Network. I realize no one broadcasts in 1080P, and the only way to get it is with Blu-Ray, but watching football yesterday was kind of pixelated in 16:9 aspect. His 240 Hz MotionPlus was set to smooth.

His there a way to switch from 720 to 1080i?


*On another note...I'm still having issues with my HD/DVR Cable box. (I posted earlier here this year) The picture completely blacks out, sound remains on. This happens about five to ten times per hour, and drives me KRAZY!!!. 

I called Time-Warner and they told me to contact motorola..I contacted Motorola and they told me it had something to do about the repeater architecture having handshake issues...has any one else experience these blackouts? My Motorola box is a DCT-8416 III. Time-Warner has another box out now and that's a DCX3400, and wondering if that would be the fix. 

Thank you all for any help on this.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check his Dish Network cable box he may not have it outputting 1080i and may have it set to 720p.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

That's what I was going to say!


----------

